# Seat Belt Warning Spain



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Just had an email from a friend in Spain, 

He managed to collect a €100 fine for removing his seat belt as he was approaching pay booth on the peaje, he was caught on camera so no defence. 

I know Spain is in serious fifinancialrouble but this seems to be a naughty way out of raising revenue. 

You have been warned.

Bryan (The snail)


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Re Seat Belt Warning*

One bit I forgot.

Luckily he had €100 in cash on him or the fine would have Been doubled !!!!


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Marjal*

hello m8 do u know about the marjal site or sites like that in spain and portugal need a break had a bad year want to treat the enemy


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Sites In Spain*

Hi Shuggy,

Sorry we been in Spain since last October, been on a site in Benicasim, - Azahar - cheap for long stay but, 14€ night on ACSI otherwise, at the moment!

We are on the aire outside Denia at the moment starts at 10€ night and goes down depending on how long you stay, PLUS 1€ a night for internet. Look on your Tom Tom for sites in Spain, there's a download on this site if you've not done it already.

Majal seems to be a long way out of anywhere, we passed it the other day.

Javea is quite good, there are 2 sites there both on ACSI, and a camp site here at Denia, Los Pinos, it was 10€ night last year.

Sorry we can't be of more help, but, we tend to stop in the same place now, given up on wild camping, done that for bout 10years and had enough, and the price of fuel is a bit prohibitive.

Mrs Snail


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Just as a note of warning this is also an offence in France and has been for as long as I can remember.

Here in France, if your engine is running and you are not wearing a seatbelt then you are committting an offence.

So, basically, even in a supermarket carpark, if you get in the car or camping-car/motorhome and start the engine before you put on your seatbelt you are liable for a fine. Also, if you park on a Disabled parking place and you can be fined, and believe it or not the police regularly drive around supermarket carparks checking.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Remmember Your Blow In The Bag Kit!!!*

On the subject of contributions to continental police forces financial short falls,

remember you need to carry a breathalyzer kit in France and a warning sign on your bikes.

Life sure gets complicated don't it.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Remmember Your Blow In The Bag Kit!!!*



thesnail said:


> remember you need to carry a breathalyzer kit in France and a warning sign on your bikes.
> 
> .


warning sign on your bikes.?????

That's a new one on me, can you give more info?


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

They probably mean one of these Scattycat


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

:lol: I thought he meant a sign on the bike while I was riding it!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Another thing to remember, if you get out of the van not wearing a reflective vest that could be another fine in Spain.

Andy


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep, it was quite wierd seeing all the folks on the Aires walking around in their reflective jackets :lol:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

doesn't Jonny foreigner remember we either beat the cr*p out of their enemies when they were in trouble, or beat the cr*p out of them when they troubled us - and as such they should welcome us with open arms and not expect us to open our wallets! Grrrrr!!!


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Scattycat said:


> Here in France, if your engine is running and you are not wearing a seatbelt then you are committting an offence.


Are you not allowed to take it off to revearse :?: :?:

Note... sounds like it wont be long before they are using entry and exit ticket times on toll roads to prosecute for speeding and quite right too :lol: :lol:


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Remmember Your Blow In The Bag Kit!!!*



thesnail said:


> On the subject of contributions to continental police forces financial short falls,
> 
> remember you need to carry a breathalyzer kit in France and a warning sign on your bikes.
> 
> Life sure gets complicated don't it.


Breathalyzer kits are not required to be carried till 1st July 2012. No panic.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

spatz1 said:


> Scattycat said:
> 
> 
> > Note... sounds like it wont be long before they are using entry and exit ticket times on toll roads to prosecute for speeding and quite right too :lol: :lol:
> ...


----------

